# Driving -THE DOWN SWING!



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

[/B]Small question and problem you maybe able to help me with.

I have as close to a perfect driver swing as any amatetur can ask for. However on my downwing (if you can imagine my stance holding the driver in a horizontal position behind my head), i bring the club down too steep and not low or wide enough. This sometimes results in a shot being either sliced or more commonly drawed to the left a lot.

Any ideas on a drill or practise for me to focus on bringing the club lower and on the down swing?.

I had my swing recorded today by my pro but he failed to really give me a cure or any ideas to work with.

cheers


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Theres an excellent article in this months GOLF TIPS magazine dealing in depth with slicing and hitting a drive. Check it out....


----------



## brianf40us (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree golf tips magazine has an amazing articl in it about driving


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

FIX YOUR SLICE WITH YOUR FINISH ....OMGZ lol jk i'm being sarcastic


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

*video link*

Sean O’Hair Swing Analysis | Golf Tips Magazine

Thanks. I found this link/video.


"keeping the right elbow close to the right hip"


----------

